# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Сделаю это через 2 месяца

## puma

очень плохо..жизнь закончилась.
сделаю это через 2 месяца, напьюсь и утоплюсь.
как думаете, получится?

----------


## Aleks

нет, конечно. зачем 2 месяца ждать? (модераторам: это не призыв, это вопрос)

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> очень плохо..жизнь закончилась.
> сделаю это через 2 месяца, напьюсь и утоплюсь.
> как думаете, получится?


 расскажи, что случилось?

----------


## puma

через 2 месяца я буду в том месте, где хочу это сделать
в жизни не вижу смысла...
что случилось рассказывать не буду.
была попытка 10 лет назад, за 10 лет жизнь не стала лучше, ничего не изменилось, как жизнь не радовала - так и не радует...
терпеть эти муки еще 10-20 лет не хочу...
любви нет, дружбы нет, себя в этой жизни не нашла, средств к существованию нет, целей нет, сил нет, энергии ни на что нет...
годами затяжная депрессия

нет выхода, ничего не радует, то, что радовало какое-то время - потерялось, ушло, не вернуть...
полная безнадега, каждый день боль...
уже не знаешь на какие стены лезть, чем себя занять...

----------


## puma

первая попытка была сложной, помню этот кошмар
останавливает только страх, что не получится умереть
и очень жалко родных, но они и сейчас страдают видя меня в таком состоянии...

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

*puma*, а в чем ты себя пыталась найти ? может можно попробовать в чем-нибудь еще найти ...

----------


## puma

нет ни сил, ни желания что-то делать..и искать себя

----------


## puma

я не хочу этого делать
и жить не хочу
апатия...

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> я не хочу этого делать
> и жить не хочу
> апатия...


 может нужно просто сменить обстановку , отдохнуть, поехать к кому-нибудь в гости...

----------


## Мертвец

> нет ни сил, ни желания что-то делать..и искать себя


 Полностью тебя понимаю. Но у меня некоторое стремление жить появляется с приходом зимы, какое-то такое состояние душевного равновесия... Но зима почему-то пролетает так быстро, и снова эта невыносимая весна... Не подберу даже таких слов, чтобы передать, как я ненавижу весну.

----------


## puma

я тоже ненавижу весну
первая попытка у меня была как раз весной




> сменить обстановку , отдохнуть, поехать к кому-нибудь в гости..


 я и поеду.. отдохнуть.. в последний раз.
а в гости некуда, не к кому. любимый человек ушел от меня...

и жить вроде бы хочется, но ничего не радует, ни одно занятие не приносит удовлетворения.. когда рядом нет ЛЮБИМОГО человека.

----------


## снежок

а почему бы не найти хорошего психолога? ведь ваше состояние само по себе не пройдет и нужна помощь специалиста...а варение в собственном соку действительно приведет вас к могиле.хотя бы просто почитайте книги по психологии для начала...вот вы пишите что вам жалко родителей..а почему бы не попросить у них помощи? и еще наберите  в яндексе- как пережить смерть ребенка- почитайте сколько горя у родителей какие потеряли своих детей...вы этого хотите?и еще почитайте куда попадают души самоубийц..поверте это не просто писанина...я общалась со многими медиумами... это не пугание а так оно и есть...ваши переживания уйдут с вами и никуда вы от них не денитесь...

----------


## Dmitry S.

Я свою попытку планировал больше чем за полгода. А в "последние" дни всё тянул, тянул - лето хорошее было, и музыку хорошую слушал. В последний день собрался... и в последний момент не смог. Просто плохо рассчитал все детали так чтобы было надежно и так как я хочу. На самом деле тяжело постоянно думать о своей смерти. Это реально изматывает. Даже в последние минуты жизни (или кажущиеся последними) теперь я лучше предпочту какие-нибудь хорошие мысли. О смерти думать вредно для здоровья.

----------


## снежок

ну и замечательно! думать о смерти не только вредно но и опасно..своими мыслями вы зовете ее к себе и в конце концов ваш ангел хранитель устанет бороться за вас..можно выучить самую маленькую молитву и она всегда будет помогать в трудных ситуациях.

----------


## puma

Я смерти не хочу! Очень хочется жить.. Жить как жила последние годы.. Сейчас я каждый день отмучиваюсь, жду когда день закончится, а новый день встречаю с ужасной тоской и нежеланием вставать и ЖИТЬ. Нужно взять себя в руки, что-то делать, я понимаю всё это.. Но если не получается? Если вспоминаешь последние 10 лет и понимаешь, что всё, что делал-строил-создавал, ничего нет, всё рухнуло или исчезло... Самое страшное - расставание  с любимым... Новых отношений совершенно не хочется, ни к кому не тянет, любовь и чувства только к нему. Депрессия не даёт ничего делать. Читала Курпатова и другие вещи.. Всё понимаю, но сделать с собой ничего не могу. И умирать не хочется совсем и страшно даже.. Хочется не умереть, а избавиться от этой унылой жизни.

----------


## puma

А всё, что было в радость раньше - сейчас делаю как будто под пытками, насилуя себя.. Потому что одна.. Не могу без любимого ничего делать, не хочется.. Когда понимаешь, что никогда больше не будешь с ним... Это ужасно. Может и пройдёт со временем, но как пережить это время не угробив себя??

----------


## Dmitry S.

> Может и пройдёт со временем, но как пережить это время не угробив себя??


 Попробуй сменить обстановку. Заезженно звучит, понимаю. Накопи денег и съезди в другой город на поезде. Без всякой цели. Номер в гостинице зарезервируй. Возьми с собою плеер и фотоаппарат. Покатайся на каруселях в парке - во всех городах есть такие парки. Даже если фотки хреновые получатся, всё равно через год-другой будет о чем вспомнить, гарантирую. Можно в незнакомый город. В таком случае скачай дубль гис.

----------


## снежок

Тяжело конечно все это пережить и мучительно..но все рано нужно через нехочу заставлять себя как то общаться с друзьями..пойти в кино..больше быть на людях..хорошо бы сьездить отдахнуть куда нибудь...и боль потихоньку будет отступать...нужно начинать любить себя...где то тут было написано очень правильно  что мы создаем идола из из любимого человека а так ли он хорош?  это называется созависимость от человека а сейчас вы остались одни и незнаете что делать со соей свободой..пройдет все со временем...значит вам суждено встретить кого то гораздо лучьшего....все будет хорошо..походите хоть  бассейн..и ненужно бояться новых отношений..

----------


## pulsewave

> напьюсь и утоплюсь.
> как думаете, получится?


 нет

----------


## puma

Почему нет? Воды глотнуть да и всё.

----------


## снежок

и что дальше? смысл? как вы думаете что будет дальше без вас? я просто пытаюсь понять для чего вам это?

----------


## pulsewave

> Почему нет? Воды глотнуть да и всё.


 если плавать умеешь, не получится. опробовано на себе.

----------


## Dmitry S.

> и что дальше? смысл? как вы думаете что будет дальше без вас? я просто пытаюсь понять для чего вам это?


 Тут чувствовать надо. Снежок, тебе это не дано.

----------


## снежок

Знали бы вы Дмитрий как вы далеки от истины...у меня волосы дыбом становятся от того что она действительно может это сделать...у меня душа кричит нельзя. несмей даже и думать об этом...но ведь меня никто неслышит...всегда есть выход из всяких ситуаций и нужно его найти...нужно загрузить себя работой так чтоб выматываться физически полностью  и я знаю что время все равно лечит...взять опеку  над детдомовским хоть ребенком и будите знать что вы нужны кому то и вас ждут и любят...она любит своих родителей и пока это ее держит...вот я и спросила а знает ли она что будет потом после ее смерти с родителями? я знаю несколько семей у каких дети ушли из жизни.. в одной мать через два месяца сошла сума а через пол года умерла..во второй отец полностью ушол в церковь...в третьей прошло уже много лет а люди не живут а существуют  виня себя тем что несмогли помочь ребенку..да таких примеров много..эти только из личной жизни..неужели  нестрашно?  и еще пример ..я знаю девушку  она похоронила двоих детей ей самой врачи сказали что ей осталось жить 2 года(сильно болеет) и она живет...мало того помогает всем кто к ней обратиться за помощью..просто вокруг много горя и несправедливости а люди замыкаются в себе и думают что их горе самое сильное..это не так..тяжело и больно..но надо искать выход..он есть..пума просто подойди к маме скажи ей мне плохо..помоги..и она горы свернет если ты сама запуталась и неможеш найти выход..и все получиться...

----------


## Dmitry S.

А, может, и поделом таким родителям? Жестоко, но, может, справедливо? Жить просто ради того чтобы родители не мучались - сомнительно если сам остаешься несчастлив.
Вот ты говоришь, загрузить себя работой - а зачем если сам от этого не будешь счастлив? Я думаю (и это, вообще, следует из моей эгоцентричности), важнее иметь собственные радости жизни. И только после этого думать о том, что будет с другими. Потому что человек лучше знает что ему нужно, чем другим. Пусть каждый решает сам как ему быть счастливым - это поможет людям не растрачивать себя впустую. Другое дело, что у нас в обществе ведь есть шаблоны, стандарты счастья. Вот где на самом деле начинаются проблемы.

----------


## wiki

> ну и замечательно! думать о смерти не только вредно но и опасно..своими мыслями вы зовете ее к себе и в конце концов ваш ангел хранитель устанет бороться за вас..можно выучить самую маленькую молитву и она всегда будет помогать в трудных ситуациях.


   Почему же опасно, а кому-то может быть пора умереть (я не об авторе говорю), так может смерть услышит и заберёт наконец-то, а ангел-хранитель, вот зачем он спасает жизнь того, кто в ней не нуждается???? Лучше пусть спасает жизни тех кто действительно нужен людям,кто ценен.

----------


## Игорёк

> и я знаю что время все равно лечит


 не лечит, а учит терпеть.

----------


## снежок

А кто вправе решать чья жизнь ценее? можно сказать что врачи. учителя,ученые,пожарные- сущесля того чтоб спасать чьито жизни..им дано жить..а есть и бомжи.алкоголики,маньяки-таких просто по существу не должно быть а они живут и нечего доживают до старости прают от еще ка но не считают себя отрепьем и отбросами..у них психика железная..и не пытаются покончить жизнь самоубийтвом.. значит и они для чего то нужны...и если в человека вдохнули жизнь и он родился то для какой то цели не просто так.  а вот как жизнь прожить это уже решает каждый сам...подчеркиваю прожить а не уйти из нее...почему именно вам дана жизнь?  ведь столько фбортов а вы родились...значит вам суждено было родиться...а если человека начинают преследовать мысли о самоубийстве и они становятся навязчивами то поверти он это в конце концов сделает..это болезнь ее надо лечить...почитайте статьи(почему человек думает о самоубийстве) их не я писала а психологи...если у вас затяжная депрессия это уже сигнал что вам нужна помощь...и надо ее искать у врачей а пытаться бороться с ней самостоятельно к хорошему это неприведет...люди путаются в себе кажется что не понимает и это дейсак...лик или наркоман его видно а что творится в голове того кто невидит смысла в жизни и у кого только один выход-смерть...никто этого невидит и непонимает...в нашем обществе только только начинают бить тревогу по этому вопросу..пока на все закрывали глаза...совет всем кто невидит смысла в жизни лучьше уж позвонить в службу доверия на первый раз...а потом обратиться к психологу.

----------


## puma

мне кажется - жить в муках - это хуже смерти. и жива я пока только потому, что есть люди, ради которых я живу... но я всё равно мучаюсь! не живу, а мучаюсь.. годами. и мучаю людей, которые рядом. они ведь желают мне добра, счастья, а этого счастья нет и будет ли... 
смерть - это страшно, но страшно для близких людей, не для себя. я не верю ни в какую загробную жизнь, я верю, что смерть - это как сон без сновидений.
жизнь хуже смерти. и совершают суицид отнюдь не слабые люди, как многие считают. суицидники сильные личности, они убивают не себя, а душевную невыносимую боль. а раз боль эта появляется - значит жизнь у таких людей совсем не сладкая... и они терпят её, они сильные... только им надоедает это, они не понимают, зачем это всё терпеть... 

снежок
и что дальше? смысл? как вы думаете что будет дальше без вас? я просто пытаюсь понять для чего вам это? 

ничего дальше. меня не будет, что будет без меня - будет всё как прежде. для чего это мне? - прежде всего для себя, не хочу терпеть своё жалкое существование. и нет желания что-то менять, НЕ РАДУЮТ ОБЫЧНЫЕ ВЕЩИ.

----------


## wiki

Все для чего-то нужны???? Иногда возникает такое ощущение,что кто-то просто глумится над некоторыми людьми,даруя им жизнь,которая им не нужна (я вот так пишу, а сама ведь в Бога верю) просто прихожу уже к осознанию того,что Бог-то и есть,но .......что-то не до всех ему есть дело. Ведь сколько людей,любящих жизнь,желающих жить,нужных людям,умирают из-за каких-то болезней или аварий, или просто элементарно вышли на улицу,а им кирпич на голову упал и кранты. А вот другие, не нужные ни кому люди, не желающие жить,ненавидящие жизнь живут.Вот для чего спрашивается,зачем,почему и ни все находят в итоге цель жизни. Кто-то всё-равно потом умирает или делает су,или как-то по другому,но предварительно как следует помучившись, но для чего это надо было,зачем и кому. Почему бы таких людей не забирать сразу как им стало невмоготу жить на тот свет?

----------


## снежок

В мире много непонятного и несправедливого как нам кажется..и хотелось бы знать ответы на все вопросы...но раз ты родился то значит так дано было...нам даны испытания чтоб мы могли сочувствовать таким же и понимать их и помогать..ведь даже если у тебя не болел зуб ты непоймеш другово говорящем о этой боли..но я пишу и меня никто неслышит..люди думающие о самоубийстве больны..больны давно..это тяжолая форма дипрессии и ее надо лечить искать врачей а не искать выхода в смерти..кто нибудь хоть палец об палец стукнул чтоб пойти к врачу?  неверите в врачей ищите ответа в церкви даже если не верите в это..просто поговорить с батюшкой и то появиться ниточка за какую можно зацепиться...неможите сами попросите помощи у родителей прямо..вот пума твои родители знают что ты собираешся жизнь самоубийством закончить?  и пишеш что на это способны сильные люди..а если ты встанеш утром а тебе скажут мамы нет больше она несмогла вынести твоих страданий и покончила с собой?  ты ее будеш считать сильной?  а теперь представь себя на ее месте..я тебя очень хорошо понимаю.. я живу с такой болью и знаю что она незакончиться может притупиться когда нибудь..но если чувствую что все край ищю помощи и заставляю себя что то делать и жить дальше..я думаю не только о себе но и о других..вас никто несможет переубедить подсказать да..вон и ивановской области живет священик  сьездийте к ниму..найдите средства..почитайте про него..в интернете много пишут...может вам это поможет и должно помочь...я очень жалею что раньше про него мне никто несказал..а насчет души и смерти вы тоже неправы..смерть это  не сон..душа продолжает жить..но в тех же мучениях что и здесь но только вечность..

----------


## снежок

Люди,легкомысленно говорящие о смерти.люди,сами прерывающие свою жизнь самоубийством_глубоко несчастные и слепые..Ведь самоубийство уничтожает только тело,но не бессмертный дух,который,по разрешении от тела,перейдет в вечность. И тогда самоубийца даст отчет не только на свое нравственное поведение на земле,но и за насильственное прекращение своей земной жизни посредством самоубийства.Освобождая себя самоубийством от временных страданий, он через это подвергает себя величайшему страданию в будующей жизни.Человек не должен оставлять своего поста на земле,пока не отзовет его Тот,кто послал сюда.

----------


## pulsewave

> самоубийство уничтожает только тело,но не бессмертный дух,который,по разрешении от тела,перейдет в вечность


 возможно это так.



> пока не отзовет его Тот,кто послал сюда.


 а не пошел бы он на йух в таком случае, а?) дурацкие боги со своими дурацкими законами

----------


## wiki

> люди думающие о самоубийстве больны..больны давно..это тяжолая форма дипрессии и ее надо лечить искать врачей а не искать выхода в смерти..кто нибудь хоть палец об палец стукнул чтоб пойти к врачу?  неверите в врачей ищите ответа в церкви даже если не верите в это..просто поговорить с батюшкой и то появиться ниточка за какую можно зацепиться...


 То что я больна тяжолой формой депрессии-я знаю. И знаю,что надо ко врачу,но...........где найти такого,что бы не был шарлатаном, а то многие деньги берут,но........ни фига не помогают,а у меня нет денег,а лишних тем более,что бы отдавать их шарлатанам.Вот как найти такого который действительно поможет или за бесплатно (что вряд ли и весьма сомнительно,так как забесплатно ни кто работать не хочет),или если за деньги,то за небольшие деньги и что бы был реальный эффект??????




> неможите сами попросите помощи у родителей


     Я например своей маме часто говорю о том,что пора умирать,не про самоубийство, а про то,что как бы побыстрее на тот свет отправиться и что она???? Да ни чего, просто говорит,что говорю ерунду и всё, а задуматься о том почему так говорю,не задумывается. И что грех так говорить и всё!

 Что душа живая, вот это больше всего и пугает и пока удерживает от су, так как именно этого и боюсь,что снова реинкарнирую и всё по новой.




> да..вон и ивановской области живет священик  сьездийте к ниму..найдите средства..почитайте про него..в интернете много пишут...может вам это поможет и должно помочь...я очень жалею что раньше про него мне никто несказал.


  что за священник,что он делает?????

----------


## puma

> Все для чего-то нужны???? Иногда возникает такое ощущение,что кто-то просто глумится над некоторыми людьми,даруя им жизнь,которая им не нужна (я вот так пишу, а сама ведь в Бога верю) просто прихожу уже к осознанию того,что Бог-то и есть,но .......что-то не до всех ему есть дело. Ведь сколько людей,любящих жизнь,желающих жить,нужных людям,умирают из-за каких-то болезней или аварий, или просто элементарно вышли на улицу,а им кирпич на голову упал и кранты. А вот другие, не нужные ни кому люди, не желающие жить,ненавидящие жизнь живут.Вот для чего спрашивается,зачем,почему и ни все находят в итоге цель жизни. Кто-то всё-равно потом умирает или делает су,или как-то по другому,но предварительно как следует помучившись, но для чего это надо было,зачем и кому. Почему бы таких людей не забирать сразу как им стало невмоготу жить на тот свет?


 вот-вот, сама иногда сижу и думаю, где-то какой-то ребёнок сейчас умирает от рака...пусть бы этот ребёнок остался жить, а я умерла вместо него... может у него была бы чудесная и счастливая жизнь, не то, что у меня....

----------


## wiki

Во,во.Может быть сделал бы больше полезного для окружающего мира чем мы,да и многие другие,просто элементарно засоряющие собой мир!!!!

----------


## снежок

Найти хорошего психолога и правда трудно..но не обязательно искать дорогово и знаменитого..главное сможите ли вы довериться этому человеку или нет..а это вы сразу поймете..и нужно найти средства на него. возможно даже государственные психологи(бесплатные) помогут лучьше чем дорогие(проверено)...а мама просто действительно непонимает вас и несможет понять..надо с ней прямо поговорить а не отдельными фразами..это очень важно небойтесь открыться ей...и сделайте это прямо сейчас неоткладывая...а священик -он подскажет вам как жить дальше в чем найти выход..почитайте про него..

----------


## wiki

И вот как его искать,конкретно как???? Нельзя же ходить по всем подряд клиникам и проверять настоящий ли тот врач или шарлатан, так только хуже будет.

----------


## снежок

ну почему у вас такое представление что все шарлатаны? даже при одном только взгляде на человека вы поймете сможите вы ему доверять или нет..если человек не вызывает доверия разварачивайтесь и уходите.

----------


## Северодвинск

> даже при одном только взгляде на человека вы поймете


 Бросьте) Внешность порой играет с нами злую шутку, вполне обычное явление вид добряка у отьявленного злодея, или бандитская морда у человека который дает людям второй шанс. Судить по внешности это нелепо и глупо. Психолог всего лишь направляет Вас по Вашим собственным же "следам", что в принципе, смогут и все остальные.

----------


## снежок

незнаю может вы и правы но если при первом взгляде человек производит на меня отталкивающие впечатление то я с ним и незаговорю..может интуитивно все это...а хороший психолог и будет идти по вашим следам..ведь ему нужно понять что у человека за причины а это очень тяжело..тут не один рецепт на всех...было бы все так просто..

----------


## Северодвинск

> ...было бы все так просто..


 все гениальное просто, так же и психологи делят пациентов по двум аспектам. Все равно, прежде чем идти к специалисту какому либо, надо попробовать самостоятельно в себе разобраться и покопаться.

----------


## wiki

А если уже давно всё разобрано и раскопано,тогда что????

----------


## Северодвинск

> А если уже давно всё разобрано и раскопано,тогда что????


  Все раскопано и разобрано только частично и только для тех, кто в этом заинтересован.
Невозможно объять все на свете, возможно только познать "поверхностный" вкус. Мы все зациклены в своем мире. Где свои пороки норма, а ошибки чужих это полноценные грехи. Нами правит необьятный страх, из за которого большинство не видит полноценного мира. Мира, где разрешено практически все, где единственный тормоз это Совесть и УК РФ)) Смотреть надо под разными углами на жизнь, это самое главное :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dmitry S.

А я не верю в идею с психологами. И даже если сумеешь полностью ему довериться, не факт что поможет. Ведь часто даже себе доверять не можешь - себя, бывает, стремишься обмануть. Тут в первую очередь проблему надо решать самому.
И в любом случае надо понимать что 1, или даже несколько сеансов (с психологом, или же с самим собою) не помогут если это не делать регулярно в течение длительного времени.

----------


## puma

Я спать не могу нормально. Каждый день - ад. Вся жизнь в одном человеке. Общаюсь с другими - пусто! пусто внутри, полное одиночество. Другие не помогают заполнить пустоту. Этот человек "мой" - я знаю. Может нам суждено быть вместе, но нужно пройти испытания - НЕ ЗНАЮ. ВОЗМОЖНО. 
Но нет сил их проходить, за что они мне... я устала.... я не могу так. Я каждый день в муках, страшно жить, с каждым днём всё страшнее. Такое отчаяние.. что просто не знаешь куда деться. Куда деть себя.
Те, кто советует всяких психологов и прочее - просто не понимают моего состояния! Какие психологи? Чем они мне помогут? Они вернут в мою жизнь человека, ради которого я живу??
А людей в моей жизни было много... и все они были не те, и все когда-то ушли из моей жизни. А я не могу без родственной души! Не могу! Не понимаю зачем жить и физически не могу! Задыхаюсь....
Ничего не поможет, таблетки, антидепрессанты... ничего тут не поможет!
Может быть время... Но я же писала.. 10 лет назад была попытка СУ... и что? Мне так же плохо. Кто сказал, что через еще 10 мне будет хорошо и хорошо всегда???

Есть люди, которым всегда плохо. А есть оптимисты по жизни.
И себя не изменишь. Можно купить всё, можно заработать денег. Но счастье не купишь, людей не привяжешь.

----------


## puma

хочется чтобы всё получилось. хочется умереть быстро.
это не так просто, способов много, но не все доступны.
и после того первого раза.. мне будет тяжело сделать это. жить-то хочется((((
но жить невыносимо!
как бы сделать это, чтобы раз и всё...((
вот поеду и если всё будет плохо - решусь.
нужно всё продумать.
это будет на море. мне уже сейчас страшно. утопиться не так просто, я понимаю это.
нужно продумать разные варианты.
как мне страшно... я не хочу умирать, людииии....
я еду туда со своим любимым, который меня не любит. мы просто друзья. но я не могу жить дальше без него. это будет наша последняя встреча. 
еще немного, 6 недель.

----------


## Dmitry S.

> я еду туда со своим любимым, который меня не любит. мы просто друзья. но я не могу жить дальше без него. это будет наша последняя встреча. 
> еще немного, 6 недель.


 Я думаю будет не честно ввязывать в такой поступок другого человека. Просто может получиться много хуже чем ты ожидаешь. Если передумаешь сама - одно, а если тебе "поможет" кто-то передумать на полпути - это другое. Если другие люди, с которыми ты каждый день видишься, узнают о твоих наклонностях - твоя жизнь не улучшится точно.

Если ты на полпути передумаешь сама - возможно, откроешь для себя какие-то новые пути. В такой момент (тот самый, перед последним шагом) мозг работает по-другому. И, да - обрати внимание на чаек. Это такие бестолковые создания... Если тебя увидят чайки, они тем не менее могут понять твои намерения. И позвать к ужину других чаек. Знаешь как чайки это делают? Они начинают делать особые круги, заметные издалека, и кричать особым образом. Ты еще ничего не сделал, а они уже готовятся. Это не страшилка, просто описал один факт.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> я еду туда со своим любимым, который меня не любит. мы просто друзья. но я не могу жить дальше без него. это будет наша последняя встреча. 
> еще немного, 6 недель.


 в смысле ,со своим любимым ? он что тоже суицидник ...или как понять ?

----------


## Северодвинск

> И позвать к ужину других чаек. Знаешь как чайки это делают? Они начинают делать особые круги, заметные издалека, и кричать особым образом. Ты еще ничего не сделал, а они уже готовятся. Это не страшилка, просто описал один факт.


 Ппц чел) Ты красиво преподносишь факты из жизни птиц)) Я вот лично сразу же, в глубине своей темной души, вычеркнул из списка море и соответствующих птиц

----------


## wiki

> Ппц чел) Ты красиво преподносишь факты из жизни птиц)) Я вот лично сразу же, в глубине своей темной души, вычеркнул из списка море и соответствующих птиц


 Вместо птиц так же можно назвать диких зверей в лесу,червяков в могиле или всепожирающий огонь в крематории)))

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Вы тут комедию разыгрываете лишь для того, чтобы вас пожалели. Как психолог я вам настоятельно рекомендую - не показывайте народу свою слабость, ибо самоубийство - показатель ничтожности того или иного человека.


 хреновый вы психолог. если вообще, знаете, что такое психология) ибо действительно психолог такого бреда бы не написал. не забывайте, кто на этом форуме и ЧТО вы пишите. лучше идите мимо.

----------


## Aleks

yourschizophrenia, я как не психолог скажу - не идеализируйте психологов. может человек по образованию действительно психолог, но написал это как человек. "психологи тоже люди"))

----------


## puma

а меня не попускает. жить хочется, но не можется.
вы даже не представляете себе, ничего в жизни не осталось.
и даже умирать не хочется, не хочется унизиться еще и так...
и так это время унижалась тут перед своей любовью.. уже сама понимаю, как всё со стороны выглядит
тут надо голову гордо задрать и показать и ему и всем, что я могу жить и без него и лучше, чем с ним...
так вот нужно. всё понимаю, а воз с места не сдвигается почему-то.
где взять силу и энергию?

----------


## снежок

Вам нужно начать любить себя а не жалеть..вы загнали себя в такой угол что никак неможите оттуда вылезти..подумайте он живет полноценной жизнью радуется каждому дню а вы? вы отвели  себе роль мученицы и лилеете ее..и пока по другому неможите..потамучто какой бы плохой небыла сейчас у вас жизнь но вы к ней уже привыкли и боитесь вылезать из своей скорлупы а вдруг будет хуже..а выбираться как то надо..по чу чуть но каждый день.надо застовлять себя с этим бороться..раз бог не дает вам быть вместе то значит так и надо..значит вам суждено встретить другово человека..подумайте об этом.. зайдите на форум победиш.ру там есть колонка   кризисного психолога можете там попытаться разобраться в себе да и почитать просто советы..все в ваших руках..

----------


## Amonimus

Не долго вам осталось по прогнозу, не буду призывать(правила), но и отказыватся не рекомендую. Кстати, раз вы нашли как, спишете мну в личку что хотите?, а то у меня анологично.

Кстати, тут очень много обрывков, сейчас вы сможете сказать в чём Проблемы?

----------


## DESPAIR

> хочется чтобы всё получилось. хочется умереть быстро.
> это не так просто, способов много, но не все доступны.
> и после того первого раза.. мне будет тяжело сделать это. жить-то хочется((((
> но жить невыносимо!
> как бы сделать это, чтобы раз и всё...((
> вот поеду и если всё будет плохо - решусь.
> нужно всё продумать.
> это будет на море. мне уже сейчас страшно. утопиться не так просто, я понимаю это.
> нужно продумать разные варианты.
> ...


 Зачем же быстро, это твой последний момент -- все то, что ты можешь себе позволить. Не ценишь жизни тогда цени хотя бы те выженные остатки, которые от тебя остались, те секунды когда уже нет страха перед завтрашним днем ...

----------


## puma

Не могу больше терпеть предательства. Он не едет со мной, хотя хочет. Его не пускает новая подруга, она ревнует ко мне. Еду одна, нет сил, наверное сделаю это. Не знаю, каждый день разное настроение, иногда очень хочется НЕ ПРОСНУТЬСЯ.
Буду там одна! зачем ЖИТЬ? надоело всё. всем пох.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Не могу больше терпеть предательства. Он не едет со мной, хотя хочет. Его не пускает новая подруга, она ревнует ко мне. Еду одна, нет сил, наверное сделаю это. Не знаю, каждый день разное настроение, иногда очень хочется НЕ ПРОСНУТЬСЯ.
> Буду там одна! зачем ЖИТЬ? надоело всё. всем пох.


 Знаешь,что я сделала в такой ситуации...сначала умирать не хотела...нужно было боль глушить физической,начала резать руки,сначало было страшно,но после первого пореза захотелось ещё...глубже и глубже...потом мне всё надоело,с человеком не связывалась неделю,мне было уже наплевать,что он думает.Ну потом думаю,покончу с собой и по делам,тоже устала...я набрала ванну погаречее,лезвие уже было наточено...я просто опустилась и расслабилась,забыла обо всём...я этого человека выкинула с головы..пролежала в ванной так и не решившись сделать это.потом у меня открылись глаза,какой прекрасный мир...тем более что сейчас весна...даже каждый лучик солнца для меня радость...ведь ТАМ этого не будет,всё же мы не знаем,что после смерти.Может ты кому-то нужна на этом свете?Ты задумайся!Умереть всегда успеешь.Ты с ним постоянно общаешься?Он говорит,что не любит тебя?

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

> Знаешь,что я сделала в такой ситуации...сначала умирать не хотела...нужно было боль глушить физической,начала резать руки,сначало было страшно,но после первого пореза захотелось ещё...глубже и глубже...потом мне всё надоело,с человеком не связывалась неделю,мне было уже наплевать,что он думает.Ну потом думаю,покончу с собой и по делам,тоже устала...я набрала ванну погаречее,лезвие уже было наточено...я просто опустилась и расслабилась,забыла обо всём...я этого человека выкинула с головы..пролежала в ванной так и не решившись сделать это.потом у меня открылись глаза,какой прекрасный мир...тем более что сейчас весна...даже каждый лучик солнца для меня радость...ведь ТАМ этого не будет,всё же мы не знаем,что после смерти.Может ты кому-то нужна на этом свете?Ты задумайся!Умереть всегда успеешь.Ты с ним постоянно общаешься?Он говорит,что не любит тебя?


 Доля правды есть.Так то соглашусь, но опять же кому как..Ну да солнце,небо,люди..но меня лично это больше не радует, не трогает, не волнует, не вдохновляет.Жизнь есть..как у зомби.А вот из-за человека которого любишь, а он тебя, к примеру, нет-глупо очень.Ты умрешь, а он и не вспомнит..Знаю, видела такое уже..Так смысл умирать то?

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

Силу и энергию можно найти в ком то или в чем то.Занятие какое нибудь найти,цель..Других людей поддерживать в сложных ситуациях..Найти то ради чего стоит жить..

----------


## аутоагрессия

> ..Так смысл умирать то?


 а жить какой смысл?

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Силу и энергию можно найти в ком то или в чем то.Занятие какое нибудь найти,цель..Других людей поддерживать в сложных ситуациях..Найти то ради чего стоит жить..


 
я нашла себе цель-жить ради людей.Я просто хочу,чтобы мои "цели" не думали о СУ.Сделаю всё для их счастья.Но до людей сложно достучатся.

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

> а жить какой смысл?


 та смысла вообще нет, если подумать.

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

> я нашла себе цель-жить ради людей.Я просто хочу,чтобы мои "цели" не думали о СУ.Сделаю всё для их счастья.Но до людей сложно достучатся.


 Я ради самых близких живу.Только для их счастья..а остальным помочь уже не могу.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Я ради самых близких живу.Только для их счастья..а остальным помочь уже не могу.


 А кому ты хочешь помочь?Остальным это кому?И какие у тебя близкие остались?

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

близкие это родители.Самое дорогое что есть у меня.Остальным..подруге,пытаюсь ее удержать на этом свете как могу,но увы, она меня не слушает..(Не убедительна я наверное.Сама не далеко ушла от грани)

----------


## аутоагрессия

> близкие это родители.Самое дорогое что есть у меня.Остальным..подруге,пытаюсь ее удержать на этом свете как могу,но увы, она меня не слушает..(Не убедительна я наверное.Сама не далеко ушла от грани)


 А почему подруга хочет умереть?

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

извини конечно, но про это говорить не хочу..не сплетница же я.Жизнь сложная штука и всякое бывает.Захочет,зарегистрируется и расскажет)

----------


## Damian8888

> очень плохо..жизнь закончилась.
> сделаю это через 2 месяца, напьюсь и утоплюсь.
> как думаете, получится?


 Если чётко все решили, то думаю да (модераторам: это не призыв, а просто мнение).
Автор темы, а вы уже/ещё не передумали? (просто интересно)

----------


## puma

я уже писала, я боюсь и не хочу.
но не вижу смысла, и ради людей не вижу смысла жить
нет сейчас возле меня людей, все куда-то исчезли..
одна совсем, каждый день одна, ничего не хочется делать
ради чего? ради кого? 

нет взаимопонимания, нет близких людей. 

аутоагрессия, да, общаюсь, это общение деструктивно действует на меня. и не общаться не могу и общаться не могу. нужен год-два, чтобы забыть всё. а это довольно много.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> извини конечно, но про это говорить не хочу..не сплетница же я.Жизнь сложная штука и всякое бывает.Захочет,зарегистрируется и расскажет)


 про тебя же нет информации как и про неё,так что это не сплетни,если не говорить,кто это именно

----------


## аутоагрессия

> я уже писала, я боюсь и не хочу.
> но не вижу смысла, и ради людей не вижу смысла жить
> нет сейчас возле меня людей, все куда-то исчезли..
> одна совсем, каждый день одна, ничего не хочется делать
> ради чего? ради кого? 
> 
> нет взаимопонимания, нет близких людей. 
> 
> аутоагрессия, да, общаюсь, это общение деструктивно действует на меня. и не общаться не могу и общаться не могу. нужен год-два, чтобы забыть всё. а это довольно много.


 найди себе блиских людей хоть даже в интернете,выливай здесь душу и полегчает,найди единомышленников

----------


## Руслань

да! не думай что ты одна кому плохо. ты не одинока!

----------


## puma

это так кажется, что можно найти близких людей вот так легко, быстро
у меня есть подруги детства, который не стали такими близкими как  мой любимый человек
и после него очень тяжело найти кого-то похожего, настолько близкого и родного

почти нереально
если и найдется такой человек, это не будет очень не скоро, не сегодня-завтра
и доверять я боюсь сейчас... после всего того, что пришлось пережить
вот так довериться еще раз - никогда.

----------


## wiki

> а меня не попускает. жить хочется, но не можется.
> вы даже не представляете себе, ничего в жизни не осталось.
> и даже умирать не хочется, не хочется унизиться еще и так...
> и так это время унижалась тут перед своей любовью.. уже сама понимаю, как всё со стороны выглядит
> тут надо голову гордо задрать и показать и ему и всем, что я могу жить и без него и лучше, чем с ним...
> так вот нужно. всё понимаю, а воз с места не сдвигается почему-то.
> где взять силу и энергию?


 Похожая ситуация на мою, вот тоже думаю каждый день как бы непроснуться и тоже уже наунижалась перед кое-кем.




> Сообщение от Идущаю в тьму  
> Силу и энергию можно найти в ком то или в чем то.Занятие какое нибудь найти,цель..Других людей поддерживать в сложных ситуациях..Найти то ради чего стоит жить..


 Есть поговорка: "Не делай людям добра,не получишь зла".
Добро очень часто бывает наказуемо. Сделаешь человеку доброе дело, а в ответ только чёрная неблагодарность и ни какой отдачи,вообще ни какой,да ещё и забывается сделанное добро другими людьми (теми кому оно сделано)очень быстро,если это даже то,что отговорили кого-то от су. Опять же опираюсь на личный опыт.

----------


## wiki

Я что тут подумала, если Вы ещё этого не сделали,то может быть попытаться пока не делать су, а разыграть су для него. Как в театре играют спектакль так и Вам разыграть для него. Надо что бы кто-то: может подруга,может ещё кто-то (но нужен человек который глаз на него не положит) что бы кто-т позвонил ему и сказал о том,что Вы собираетесь сделать су,что не просто собираетесь, а уже конкретно готовитесь к этому и день на день сделаете. И вот интересна реакция  парня,что он на это сделает или скажет. Плевать ему будет или же предпримет что-то что бы это предотвратить. Отсюда можно будет делать выводы,нужна ли вы ему или нет. И может быть даже получится вернуть.

----------


## ИринаС68

Насильно мил не будешь.
 Разве что нибудь или кто нибудь может сравниться с вашей уникальностью и ценностью вашей жизни? 
другой такой как вы нет и никогда уже больше не будет. Цените себя. Скольких людей вы могли бы осчастливить?

----------


## wiki

> Скольких людей вы могли бы осчастливить?


 Ну вот эта фраза как-то ни к селу,ни к городу. Ни каждый человек может осчастливливать. Я не говорю об авторе, а просто эта фраза уж очень зацепила. Есть такой тип людей который осчастливить не может ни кого, а только умеет мешать всем вокруг.

----------


## ИринаС68

> Ну вот эта фраза как-то ни к селу,ни к городу. Ни каждый человек может осчастливливать. Я не говорю об авторе, а просто эта фраза уж очень зацепила. Есть такой тип людей который осчастливить не может ни кого, а только умеет мешать всем вокруг.


 И что это за такой особый тип людей?

----------


## wiki

Вот существуют такие люди,реально существуют,которые реально врядли кого-то могут осчастливить. Их мало,но они есть.

----------


## ИринаС68

> Вот существуют такие люди,реально существуют,которые реально врядли кого-то могут осчастливить. Их мало,но они есть.


 Да не фантазируйте вы, пожалуйста. Не подобаете вы ни на шизофреника ни на морального дегенерата.

То что вы очень эмоциональна, это просто клад, только вы не знаете что с этим делать. Вот и требуете к себе постоянного внимания. Это страх, но именно из него можно сделать любовь.

----------


## Kent

А на этом форуме только шизофреники и моральные дегенераты должны сидеть? Даже не знаю, к какой категории тогда себя отнести...

----------


## ИринаС68

> А на этом форуме только шизофреники и моральные дегенераты должны сидеть? Даже не знаю, к какой категории тогда себя отнести...


 Я так не сказала. Это был мой ответ  WIKI на то, что она  считает себя неспособной никого осчастливить.

----------


## Kent

> Я так не сказала. Это был мой ответ вам на то, что вы считаете себя неспособной никого осчастливить.


 Не мне... ну, ладно. Я с wiki в этом вопросе согласен. Кого (из нормальных людей) может осчастливить человек, который сам несчастлив?

----------


## wiki

Да не только из нормальных,но и из ненормальных тоже осчастливить кого-то может быть невозможно.

----------


## ИринаС68

> Да не только из нормальных,но и из ненормальных тоже осчастливить кого-то может быть невозможно.


 Мне очень нравиться одна цитата " То что отдал - то твое" 
Вот так и стараюсь делать.

----------


## wiki

Можно отдать добро, а в ответ получить зло и чёрную неблагодарность. Есть даже пословица по этому поводу:
"Не делай людям добра,не получишь зла" и в основной своей массе эти слова себя оправдывают.Уж почему-не знаю.(

----------


## Мара

*wiki* вот читаю вас и все думаю...ммм...а почему вы ожидаете, что ваше добро - участие, внимание, какая то помощь другому человеку обязательно должна привести к какой то огромной благодарности с его стороны к вам или на добро в ответ? это что дашь на дашь? типа я тебе, а ты мне? не работает это так, вы все равно даже помощь оказываете другому человеку для себя же самой, что бы как то самоутвердится - нужной себя почувствовать, человечной, сострадательной, доброй и т.д....тут список можно долго продолжать...
в любом случае вам нравится помогать  и вы находите в этом какое то удовольствие) значит свое вы от этой помощи уже получили, к чему разговоры о том, что к вам не добры?

не стоит ожидать от людей слишком многого и думать, что они обязаны поступать  так же как вы, например
вообще не разу не обязаны
и ничего вам не должны, это их право и свободный выбор как относиться к вам и оказать ли помощь в ответ
да и не верю я, что все уж такие отвратительные и не готовы в нужный момент протянуть руку помощи
разные наверняка вам встречались, возможно другое - вам не ответили взаимностью именно те, от кого ВЫ ЭТОГО ОЧЕНЬ ХОТЕЛИ, сие обидно конечно...
но обобщать в данном случае по моему скромному мнению - не стоит...

----------


## puma

Если не можешь быть счастлив сам, никого другого не осчастливишь. Как-то так.
А многие депрессивные личности, которые думают о СУ - не знают, что такое счастье. Как они могут его дать другим? 
Правильно говорите. Только таких людей совсем не мало, их много!

----------


## аутоагрессия

> *wiki* вот читаю вас и все думаю...ммм...а почему вы ожидаете, что ваше добро - участие, внимание, какая то помощь другому человеку обязательно должна привести к какой то огромной благодарности с его стороны к вам или на добро в ответ? это что дашь на дашь? типа я тебе, а ты мне? не работает это так, вы все равно даже помощь оказываете другому человеку для себя же самой, что бы как то самоутвердится - нужной себя почувствовать, человечной, сострадательной, доброй и т.д....тут список можно долго продолжать...
> в любом случае вам нравится помогать  и вы находите в этом какое то удовольствие) значит свое вы от этой помощи уже получили, к чему разговоры о том, что к вам не добры?
> 
> не стоит ожидать от людей слишком многого и думать, что они обязаны поступать  так же как вы, например
> вообще не разу не обязаны
> и ничего вам не должны, это их право и свободный выбор как относиться к вам и оказать ли помощь в ответ
> да и не верю я, что все уж такие отвратительные и не готовы в нужный момент протянуть руку помощи
> разные наверняка вам встречались, возможно другое - вам не ответили взаимностью именно те, от кого ВЫ ЭТОГО ОЧЕНЬ ХОТЕЛИ, сие обидно конечно...
> но обобщать в данном случае по моему скромному мнению - не стоит...


 Вот ты так сказала,как будто ко мне....неужели я похожа на вики?Вот я тоже люблю помогать людям и конечно же не жду блогодарности,так как они эгоистичны.Наверно я действительно хочу себя чувствовать нужной..скорее даже рабыней...без прав на свою жизнь

----------


## Мара

> Наверно я действительно хочу себя чувствовать нужной..скорее даже рабыней...без прав на свою жизнь


 тебе 18 то есть? если есть могу подсказать место где рабынь ценят, любят даже
есть у меня знакомый такой, любитель БДСМ темы, большой в этом профессионал...

----------


## аутоагрессия

> тебе 18 то есть? если есть могу подсказать место где рабынь ценят, любят даже
> есть у меня знакомый такой, любитель БДСМ темы, большой в этом профессионал...


 Нету ещё 18.БДСМ тоже впервые слышу,совсем отстала от жизни.

----------


## Мара

> Нету ещё 18.БДСМ тоже впервые слышу,совсем отстала от жизни.


  :EEK!:  ну тут я тебе  рассказывать не буду, а то прослыву еще растлительницей малолетних - тюрьма, все дела...а у меня нервная душевная организация...

----------


## аутоагрессия

> ну тут я тебе  рассказывать не буду, а то прослыву еще растлительницей малолетних - тюрьма, все дела...а у меня нервная душевная организация...


 Ладно,спрошу кого-то на стороне.Если паблик на твою проблему?

----------


## Мара

> Ладно,спрошу кого-то на стороне.Если паблик на твою проблему?


 ну если это можно назвать проблемой, я никогда убить себя не пыталась)) да и не собираюсь
но паблик все таки есть, где то зарыт в недрах форума, думаю не стоит тревожить его покой

----------


## аутоагрессия

> ну если это можно назвать проблемой, я никогда убить себя не пыталась)) да и не собираюсь
> но паблик все таки есть, где то зарыт в недрах форума, думаю не стоит тревожить его покой


 хочу почитать,скажи название.

----------


## Мара

> хочу почитать,скажи название.


 http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...2%E2%EE-Online

----------


## wiki

> что все уж такие отвратительные и не готовы в нужный момент протянуть руку помощи
> разные наверняка вам встречались, возможно другое - вам не ответили взаимностью именно те, от кого ВЫ ЭТОГО ОЧЕНЬ ХОТЕЛИ, сие обидно конечно...
> но обобщать в данном случае по моему скромному мнению - не стоит...


 Значит мне везёт на таких людей((

----------


## Мара

> Значит мне везёт на таких людей((


 в любом случае, именно ВЫ их выбираете, значит с вас и спрос)

----------


## wiki

Не всегда,иногда они сами ко мне притягиваются,чувствуют,гады,что можно добро сорвать безнаказано,взамен ни чего не отдав.)))

----------


## Мара

> Не всегда,иногда они сами ко мне притягиваются,чувствуют,гады,что можно добро сорвать безнаказано,взамен ни чего не отдав.)))


 да как вы не поймете!! ВЫ выбираете общаться с ними или нет, помогать или пройти мимо...вы не рабыня их!

----------


## аутоагрессия

> да как вы не поймете!! ВЫ выбираете общаться с ними или нет, помогать или пройти мимо...вы не рабыня их!


 Ой,ой.А может вики хочет чувствовать себя жертвой?Так я,да,я рабыня и мне это нравится.А не шалтай-болтай.Только надо наверно 1 или 2 человека были,а не стадо целое.Все прозьбы выполнить невозможно+1 хочет одного,2-противоположного,в этом моя проблема.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Не всегда,иногда они сами ко мне притягиваются,чувствуют,гады,что можно добро сорвать безнаказано,взамен ни чего не отдав.)))


 А ты думай,что ты сделала хорошо себе)))Тоже получила же некое удовольствие.

----------


## puma

> да как вы не поймете!! ВЫ выбираете общаться с ними или нет, помогать или пройти мимо...вы не рабыня их!


 а если уже слишком поздно? 
чтобы узнать человека - время нужно. за это время можно успеть привязаться, а гниль человеческой душонки может выйти наружу уже тогда когда ты прикован к человеку всей душой. люди многие маски носят, им иначе просто не понравиться другим, не сойтись. 
я для себя уже уяснила, что если человек с первых минут знакомства к тебе со всей душой - то тут что-то не то, не искренне это.
вот я понимаю wiki, и даже знаю в чём наша проблема.
нас меньшинство, искренних, чистых, настоящих, несущих добро и любовь. нами пользуются, а мы в это не верим до последнего, потом недоумеваем .. как же так, как человек мог так поступить, как он мог так измениться. иногда предают и самые близкие, лучшие друзья? а знаете почему? потому что мы считали их лучшими друзьями, а они нас нет. 
у меня нет доверия к людям, не осталось, боюсь людей. ничего хорошего от них не видела, не вижу. они мне ничего и не должны, но зачем делать плохо, больно, подло?

----------


## wiki

puma,Вы ездили куда собирались?? Он поехал с Вами или так и не захотел? Или собираетесь только ехать?

----------


## stalerk

А как всё по вашему должно быть? Бабло само летит в карман, все любят и целуют, всё вокруг радует, а мы лишь принимаем дары жизни и улыбаемся? Жизнь - борьба, надо биться за свой кусок счастья, каждый день доказывать, что именно вы достойны его, именно вам оно принадлежит. Ну фиг с ним, денег нет, у нас пол страны живёт за социальной чертой бедности. Счастье не в этом. А вообще, знаете, по моему вас просто не трепала жизнь. Уверяю вас - как только окажетесь в реанимации (к примеру), или заболеете чем-то серьёзным (не дай бог конечно же) - вам сразу дико БЕЗУМНО захочется жить, и вы будете готовы на всё, лишь бы ещё раз подышать весенним воздухом, посмотреть на солнышко, на людей, почитать книжку, дождаться нового сезона любимого сериала и т д. И да, если вы не употребляете спиртное - напейтесь как следует, по кутите, развлекитесь. А если вы, напротив, увлекаетесь алкоголем, то бросьте это дело. Если курите - бросьте курить. Я когда из запоев выхожу - всегда впадаю в страшные депрессии.

----------


## наколка

Скажите пожалуйста кто нибудь знает из посетителей этого форума покончил жизнь самоубийством???

----------


## Мара

> нас меньшинство, искренних, чистых, настоящих, несущих добро и любовь. нами пользуются, а мы в это не верим до последнего, потом недоумеваем .. как же так, как человек мог так поступить, как он мог так измениться. иногда предают и самые близкие, лучшие друзья? а знаете почему? потому что мы считали их лучшими друзьями, а они нас нет. 
> у меня нет доверия к людям, не осталось, боюсь людей. ничего хорошего от них не видела, не вижу. они мне ничего и не должны, но зачем делать плохо, больно, подло?


 а с чего вы решили я никак не пойму что все вокруг вам должны?
вы значит тут в маму Терезу играете и почему то все должны по вашем правилам действовать
люди все разные, кому то одно подлость, кому-то - совсем другое
милые барышни пора бы уже учиться принимать людей такими какие они есть
если вас что-то не устраивает, то посмотрите на себя сначала, на ваши запросы, потребности)
как же вы этого не понимаете?
я рада за вас конечно, что вы такие добрые, светлые, бескорыстные...только не верю, уж простите...слишком вы много требуете от тех кого любите)

----------


## wiki

Требуют не только барышни,но и юноши тоже)и они больше требуют чем мы((

----------


## Мара

> Требуют не только барышни,но и юноши тоже)и они больше требуют чем мы((


 И  почему то именно от вас) вот незадача :Big Grin:

----------


## puma

> puma,Вы ездили куда собирались?? Он поехал с Вами или так и не захотел? Или собираетесь только ехать?


 хотел, но отказался в пользу новой подруги, она ревнует ко мне и запретила со мной ехать. для меня это предательство, т.к. обещания нужно выполнять всегда.

----------


## wiki

> хотел, но отказался в пользу новой подруги, она ревнует ко мне и запретила со мной ехать. для меня это предательство, т.к. обещания нужно выполнять всегда.


 Как съездили? Развеялись хоть немного??? Передумали убиваться или нет?

----------


## puma

> А как всё по вашему должно быть? Бабло само летит в карман, все любят и целуют, всё вокруг радует, а мы лишь принимаем дары жизни и улыбаемся? Жизнь - борьба, надо биться за свой кусок счастья, каждый день доказывать, что именно вы достойны его, именно вам оно принадлежит. Ну фиг с ним, денег нет, у нас пол страны живёт за социальной чертой бедности. Счастье не в этом. А вообще, знаете, по моему вас просто не трепала жизнь. Уверяю вас - как только окажетесь в реанимации (к примеру), или заболеете чем-то серьёзным (не дай бог конечно же) - вам сразу дико БЕЗУМНО захочется жить, и вы будете готовы на всё, лишь бы ещё раз подышать весенним воздухом, посмотреть на солнышко, на людей, почитать книжку, дождаться нового сезона любимого сериала и т д. И да, если вы не употребляете спиртное - напейтесь как следует, по кутите, развлекитесь. А если вы, напротив, увлекаетесь алкоголем, то бросьте это дело. Если курите - бросьте курить. Я когда из запоев выхожу - всегда впадаю в страшные депрессии.


 я знаю, что такое смерть, я почувствовала страх смерти при первой попытке, это было 11 лет назад. и я буду помнить эти ощущения всю жизнь, это хуже реанимации или болезни. в тот миг хотелось жить, да, так всегда бывает.
и только поэтому я сейчас еще жива, я не хочу еще раз пережить те ощущения и остаться в живых. если умирать, так наверняка, а тут 100% результата никто не обещает... это то, что меня еще держит в живых.
солнышко, книжку почитать, сериал посмотреть - да я этим каждый день занимаюсь, но, увы, никакого ощущения счастья я не чувствую.
зачем это солнышко, когда никто не обнимет, никто слова приятного не скажет, никому не нужна????
НЕ КУРЮ, НЕ ПЬЮ.
а напиться? - напивалась, слегка. только хуже было. 
а депрессия у меня с детства))))))) хроническая. что ж я, виновата, что ли? лечиться нужно. это всё годами тянется. вы наверняка не знаете как это. это не просто плохое настроение сегодня и завтра. это годы безрадостного существования и вот лучик в жизни появился, человек любимый, с которым было так хорошо, так спокойно...
и это счастье у меня очень быстро отобрали, а теперь еще хуже, чем было дО. 
как будто кто-то издевается сверху, показал вот, как это.. когда хорошо... а потом отобрал всё, типа- не достойна ты счастья.
и знаете, что самое плохое? что после такого к людям страшно подходить, страшно новые отношения начинать, страшно пережить опять боль. не хочется никому доверять. СТРАШНО!

----------


## puma

> Как съездили? Развеялись хоть немного??? Передумали убиваться или нет?


 Не ездила я никуда. 
*Мара*, ну вот такие мы. Сами говорите, что все люди разные.

----------


## wiki

А что если взять и сказать ему,что Вы уже собрались самоубиться и посмотреть на его реакцию. Может быть тогда поймёт,что Вы ему нужна??? Но сделать это не самой, а что бы кто-то позвонил,может быть подруга или кто-то ещё и по телефону ему это сказали или при встрече.

----------


## Мара

> А что если взять и сказать ему,что Вы уже собрались самоубиться и посмотреть на его реакцию. Может быть тогда поймёт,что Вы ему нужна??? Но сделать это не самой, а что бы кто-то позвонил,может быть подруга или кто-то ещё и по телефону ему это сказали или при встрече.


 это вообще жесть!!!

люди, вы что ? аууу...мозг нужен что бы думать....
это что за план дурацкий? блин взрослые люди же, та кого таким к себе привяжешь? если ты человеку не нужна, то хоть пять раз сдохни - толку ноль...
ага типа он дурачок без инсценировки суицида никак не разберется - а что же ему надо?  та не нада она ему! 
мда...

----------


## wiki

Ну значит у меня нет мозгов,раз идиотские планы предлагаю.Уж извините,больше не буду лезть с идиотскими советами( и всех доставать.

----------


## Мара

> Ну значит у меня нет мозгов,раз идиотские планы предлагаю.Уж извините,больше не буду лезть с идиотскими советами( и всех доставать.


 мной манипулировать с помощью обиды не получится, я не мальчик))
я высказала свое мнение, на что имею право
пугать и шантажировать человека своей смертью - это подло и низко
я была как-то в ситуации когда меня так шантажировали, руки резали и все такое, неприятно очень
так что я такого врагу не пожелаю...
люди свободны в своем выборе
если вы имеете право выбора, признайте же это право и за другим человеком...даже если выбрали НЕ ВАС...

----------


## The loser

> Ну значит у меня нет мозгов,раз идиотские планы предлагаю.Уж извините,больше не буду лезть с идиотскими советами( и всех доставать.


 У тебя советы обычно хорошие, но этот меня тоже позабавил  :Smile:  Может, мне так пятёрку по курсовой выстрадать - тоже поугрожать самоубийством, да и всё  :Smile:

----------


## puma

Я никому ничем угрожать не собираюсь. А насчет СУ так он знал.. и знает о первой попытке. И знает, что жизнь мне не в радость. Да он и сам за такой способ смерти, т.к. жить до старости не желает. 
Но дело не в том.
Если человек хочет умереть, это желание умереть, а не инсценировать суицид. Таким способом чего-то добиться могут действовать только дети и подростки. А у меня и в мыслях не было таким способом шантажировать человека, который меня не любит. Любит - сам вернется. А суицид в качестве шантажа - это смешно и унизительно.
Если умирать, так умирать и не сообщать об этом никому, особенно человеку, которого любишь. Он будет всю жизнь тебя проклинать за такой поступок и чувствовать себя виноватым.

----------


## stalerk

> Он будет всю жизнь тебя проклинать за такой поступок и чувствовать себя виноватым.


 Ха ха. Ему будет на это плевать абсолютно. Он даже не подумает об этом ни разу в жизни)))

----------

